# Stanley Fatmax Lasers



## Buca1025 (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the Difference between Stanley Fatmax Laser 77-153 CL2 & Stanley Laser 77-214 CLL?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Buca1025 said:


> What is the Difference between Stanley Fatmax Laser 77-153 CL2 & Stanley Laser 77-214 CLL?


 






















The pole?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I actually don't know, but from my experience with Stanley, I would say the difference is this:

The Stanley Fatmax is more expensive because it says "Fatmax" in the name, and is either bulkier or has some shiny metal parts here and there (or both).


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

About 3/32 in 30' & a pole



> *From the Manufacturer*
> The Stanley CL2 FatMax Cross Line Level features laser chalk lines that can be projected Horizontally and Vertically at the touch of a button. The magnetically dampened compensator ensures accuracy and reduces errors in a variety of applications. Out of Leveling range sensor triggers the beams to automatically shut off when the unit is moved out of its +/- 4-degree self-leveling range. Use it when ever you need to level or plumb an object. With a leveling accuracy of *5/32-inch at 30-feet* and a line accuracy of 3/32-inch at 10-feet, the CL2 is a perfect replacement to your carpenter's level.
> 
> *Product Description*
> Stanley, Fatmax Cross Line Self Leveling Laser, Magnetically Dampened Mini Cross Level Projects Bright Level & Or Plumb Lines For Instant Reference Marks At The Press Of A Button, Out Of Level Range Sensor, For Interior Use With A Working Range Of 30', Accuracy 5/32", Can Be Used On A Tripod, Ideal For All Interior Construction, Remodeling & Decorating Uses, Has Many Interior Industrial Applications, Includes Carrying Case.





> *From the Manufacturer*
> The Stanley 77-214 CLL Cross Line Laser Kit projects both vertical and horizontal lines at the press of a button. *Packaged with a 9-ft laser pole* ensures fast and accurate leveling and aligning from the floor to the ceiling. The self leveling feature ensures that the laser is projecting level and plumb lines. Should the unit go out of position, the laser will alert the user by blinking. Great for a wide variety of jobs including, Cabinet installation, shelving, Drop Ceilings, Wall Hangings, Closet Installation, Finish Carpentry, Interior Design and many more. The CLL is accurate to *1/4" @ 30ft* and has a working range of up to 32ft. Includes one year warranty. Package includes: CLL, Laser Pole, Quick Release Mount, Batteries and Case.
> 
> *Product Description*
> The Cross-Line laser level rapidly and accurately projects both vertical and horizontal lines at the press of a button. The self-leveling feature ensures that the lines are level and alerts the user if the line becomes out-of-level. Heavy duty magnetic damping compensator for rapid and stable leveling. Pendulum self leveling mechanism for accuracy and peace of mind. Heavy duty magnetic damping compensator for rapid and stable leveling. Out-of-level sensor automatically alerts the user that the tool is outside it's +/- 4 degrees self-leveling range and is no longer level. Two 650 nm diodes for maximum line visibility. One-button function- easily switch between four (4) functions: horizontal line, vertical, cross-line and tilt function. Fitted with 1/4-in x 20 thread camera tripod mounting thread. Heavy duty rubber sleeve for added protection and comfort grip. Includes: Laser level, carrying case, batteries, instruction manual.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I looked up the stanley site & the only difference I found was the CLL came with a pole where the CL2 has a separate attachment that has a magnetic hold, a screw hold & a tripod attachment.

I have the CL2 ...Love it.

It attaches to my builders tripod with the 5/8" nut as well as the 1/4" nut that is on most camera tripods.

Quick, easy, accurate & affordable.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.deckmagazine.com/filereader/1.html theres a good article on lasers here


----------

